

Ebook Sales Surpass Hardcovers for First Time in US - lioneldupree
http://mashable.com/2012/06/17/ebook-hardcover-sales/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
lioneldupree
Not really surprising news, but I guess it's now official. I personally still
like physical books. Do you prefer ebooks or real books??

